# Delphi SkiFi BoomBox (review)



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Just picked up the Delphi BoomBox at Circuit City today. 

The first looks at the BoomBox are it's very "sleek" modern looking in appearance, yet small in size.
Dimensions are roughly 19" long, it stands only about 7" high and the depth is about 5".
Very nice, fast install to music. The Delphi unit snaps in easily.

Sound quality is good for this small of a box, there's a small volume control in front and a headphone jack as well.
Antenna attaches to the back or can be extended out with a wire

The only thing I didn't care for was the speaker covers are cloth, guess I'll have to be a little careful with it.

I personally think it's a great little BoomBox for home or work, it will be nice to have on the patio and take on picnics as well.

I personally recommend getting it if your thinking about it. :righton:


----------



## George_F (Dec 25, 2002)

Thanks for the info John, I just bought one as well, my wife and I do alot of camping during the spring, summer, and fall months, this boombox will work out well on camping trips. :righton:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I got one today as well.  Volume control is stiff, but I am impressed with the sound quality. For small speakers the bass is not too bad.


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

I just got one tonight, went to Circuit City with the intention of just getting the home kit but bought it sight unseen, they didn't even have one on display. I wan't sure if I was going to like it, but I just took it out of the box and connected it up and I give it a BIG THUMBS UP! The way the antenna connects on the back, the handle and battery compartment are all neat. It really is a sleek unit. Volume control is VERY stiff but seems like it will loosen up. On sale at Circuit City $89.99


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

how is the battery usage on it? what kind and how long?

John


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

6 D's I haven't put any in yet so I have no idea how long it will last.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have used mine on batteries for about 4 hours so far. And so far so good.

The Boom Box is here with me at the Hospital and has been running great! All the hospital staff has checked it out and made comments about it.


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

Batteries should last about 10-12 Hours...


----------

